# org.apache.http.auth.NTCredentials



## java_magnet (26. Aug 2009)

Hi,

wir verwenden in einer Anwendung oben genannte Klasse, um eine Windows Authentification zu realisieren.
Letzte Woche war bei MS Patchday unter anderem wurde dieses Zuckerstück eingespielt:
Extended Protection for Authentication
Der entscheidende Satz lautet:


```
This security update modifies the SSPI in order to enhance the way Windows authentication works so that credentials are not easily forwarded when Integrated Windows Authentication (IWA) is enabled.
```

Nun funktioniert die Anwendung nicht mehr. Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht, gibt es ein schnelles Workaround?

mfg
magnet


----------



## tuxedo (26. Aug 2009)

Na da würde ich am besten mal in der zuständigen Apache-Gruppe fragen ...

- Alex


----------



## java_magnet (1. Sep 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Na da würde ich am besten mal in der zuständigen Apache-Gruppe fragen ...
> 
> - Alex



Und wo find ich die?


----------

